# Sonido PA sobre cesped??



## lDIMEBAGl (Nov 30, 2014)

No sabia donde preguntar asi que abri un nuevo tema,si un moderador considera que esto esta mal por favor disculpas y muevanlo donde corresponda.

Mi duda es la siguiente,tengo un PA compuesto de un 18" por lado y haciendo pruebas me parece que cuando hago pruebas sobre cesped el nivel de bajos baja muchisimo y queria saber si puede ser que el cesped es el responsable de este comportamiento,conviene hacer por ejemplo una base de 2x2mts de madera de cada lado y armar cada sistema encima de eso para que refleje un poco los graves?

Espero que alguien me pueda sacar esta duda.

Saludos compañeros del foro!


----------



## juliangp (Nov 30, 2014)

Probaste sobre otras superficies para hacer la comparación, o comparaste con el nivel de bajos dentro de un salón?


----------



## lDIMEBAGl (Nov 30, 2014)

Probe en una habitacion y obviamente el nivel es altisimo,bajo de una loza abierta el nivel es muy bueno tambien y en el cesped baja muchisimo,no se si es el hecho de que es muy abierto el espacio o el cesped que ayuda en gran medida


----------



## juliangp (Nov 30, 2014)

El espacio abierto te va a disminuir los graves, mas allá del tipo de piso. Que tipo de bafles usas?


----------



## lDIMEBAGl (Nov 30, 2014)

Uso estas cajas con 18LW1400,se que en lugares abiertos disminuye mucho el SPL en graves pero queria saber si esto del cesped afecta de manera considerable

http://www.academia.edu/7775405/Bui...performances_single_18_front_loaded_subwoofer


----------



## detrakx (Dic 2, 2014)

El cesped es invisible para los bajos, imaginate que ni una tapia de 3m para los bajos, solo refleja una parte y otra se disipa por difraccion, la perdida de bajos de debe a que estas al aire libre y eso es comun.


----------



## lDIMEBAGl (Dic 3, 2014)

Gracias por las respuestas,veo que es increible como cambia al aire libre...el MID-HI tira que es una cosa de locos pero hace falta mas LOW para un evento afuera,nada que hacer


----------



## juanfilas (Dic 3, 2014)

En los teatros se da un efecto que la onda de grave razante con las butacas es fuertemente absorbida, generando una absorción en esta frecuencia mucho mayor que en el resto, pero este efecto es a un poco mas de frecuencia que un "sub-grave" y no es lo mismo césped que un arreglo repetitivo de butacas. Me parece que tu problema es que estas comparando dos días distintos, en dos lugares distintos y a oído, puede ser simple subjetividad o que en un caso había una pared mas cerca...


----------

